

PHP Developers - Wake up - hybrid11
http://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/1m64m0/phpdev_wake_up/

======
wat0
why post a link to lebbit when you could have just posted the link to the
actual post...

this is bait

~~~
ameoba
Linking to a Reddit submission that links to a blog that links to a tweet that
links to a blog that talks about mailing list drama.

...and it all boils down to "Fuck you, I'm leaving & I think I'm important
enough to cry about it for 5 pages".

~~~
hybrid11
The link from reddit links to the PHP mailing list.

Anyhow, it seems like that's the fundamental issue with PHP internals.

~~~
ameoba
...and it shows.

